# St Edwards Boys home, Coleshill, Birmingham, August 2013



## Stealthstar79 (Aug 18, 2013)

Originally founded in 1902 as the Birmingham Diocesan Rescue Society, Father Hudson set up an outreach project to help children born to single catholic mothers. Based in his parish of Coleshill it went from strength to strength and by 1925 there were numerous homes set up to house boys and girls.

St. Edward's Home for homeless boys was opened at Coleshill (Warwickshire), 6 November, 1906, with branch houses for boys and girls, similarly situated, in various centres, besides a Home for Working Boys and a NightRefuge, both in Birmingham.

Fr George Vincent Hudson (later Mgr Canon Hudson) was appointed parish priest of Coleshill in 1899 and it was his enterprise which built and developed the many acres of buildings and grounds, under the care of the Sisters, for the upbringing and education of boys and girls who for one reason or another were deprived of their own parents’ care. Fr James Connor assisted Mgr Hudson for his last 17 years. Fr Connor, however, died in 1935 and just over a year later was followed by the death of Mgr Hudson in 1936. Father Walter Bunce (himself an old boy of the homes) came to Coleshill as administrator of the homes to succeed Fr Connor and Mgr Hudson, but died himself only one year later in 1937. Mgr Hudson, Fr Connor and Fr Bunce were all laid to rest in a grave at the rear of St Edward’s Boys Home. Their bodies have since been exhumed and reburied in a grave to the north side of the present church to facilitate the construction of the new St Joseph’s Care Home, which was blessed and opened by Archbishop Nichols on 18 September 2002.

Over time, the birth rate dropped, and the stigma of being a single mother lessened. Also, the experience of the evacuation of children over the war years encouraged childcare workers to try and keep children with their families. These factors, together with the more recent advent of the Children's Act and other legislation, meant fewer and fewer children were being taken into care , and the need for large children's homes receded. By 1988, all the homes had closed as residential units for children.


----------



## UE-OMJ (Aug 18, 2013)

Looks good! Love the mutt


----------



## The Wombat (Aug 18, 2013)

I have to say excellent photos stealthstar
creepy looking place


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Aug 18, 2013)

The Wombat said:


> I have to say excellent photos stealthstar
> creepy looking place



Thanks!
It has a very dark history, I didn't want to go into it on the report.


----------



## perjury saint (Aug 19, 2013)

*Nice one! You got an urbex pug!! *


----------



## Mars Lander (Aug 19, 2013)

Fab report this,  with ace bob on images. Glad see its still standing. Didnt see that dog there when we went tho


----------



## LittleOz (Aug 19, 2013)

Wow, looks a lovely old place and not too trashed.


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Aug 19, 2013)

Mars Lander said:


> Fab report this,  with ace bob on images. Glad see its still standing. Didnt see that dog there when we went tho



All the buildings are still standing, except St mary's which is very badly burnt. Arsonist's set it alight back in June 
 It is very dangerous, gave this building a miss!


----------



## krela (Aug 19, 2013)

I think a lot of people would prefer to see this place burnt to the ground. Not a nice place.


----------



## flyboys90 (Aug 19, 2013)

You,ve captured the atmosphere really well.


----------



## Quattre (Aug 19, 2013)

What a nice place, I love the gigantic oven!


----------



## UrbanX (Aug 27, 2013)

Wow, fantastic fixtures / architecture! Really nice shots as usual.


----------

